# chirping from tank



## BayouGirl (Mar 6, 2012)

Something in my tank is chirping. I turned everything off and still heard it, so I'm guessing it's something living in there? There is no live rock (curing right now) so I think that rules out pest shrimp (no body count either). Clownfish maybe? I've read a lot about clowns making noises, but never ocellaris and I can't imagine why they'd start now. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No clue, never heard that one before.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

a cricket located in stand or near tank?The strangest sound that comes from my tank is clicking which is from my copperbanded butterfly(he's a noisy eater).In the beginning I was in a mad search for mantis shrimp #3 but then realised exactly where the noise was comming from.
I really can't imagine a fish chirping?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, I had a Copper Band before, you can hear them popping and snapping up the critters from the LR.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmmm...what fish are in your tank? Just the clowns?


----------

